
India Transport Minister: “We won’t allow driverless cars in India” - smaili
http://www.hindustantimes.com/india-news/won-t-allow-driverless-cars-that-take-away-jobs-says-union-minister-nitin-gadkari/story-JCDjBMoDQ4yzXrWv3ltxsK.html
======
marmshallow
I think a bigger issue would be getting the automated cars to work on India's
busy streets. The driving there is much more chaotic and requires a fair
amount of aggression just to get places.

